# Sailfin Pim catfish



## Master wilkins (Dec 10, 2012)

As some of you know i had a wanted ad out for one of these guys out for a little bit but no bites. I recently went on a road trip to calgary and stopped in at big als to see what the aquatic world had to offer there. As i was walking hrough that wonderful store what do i see? 3 gorgeous sailfin pim catfish mis labeled as something else! So the morning of the trip back to bc i went back in there and grabbed one, i HAD to have it! They bagged it up in a large bag with a carbon pad, and lots of oxygen. I. Covered it over with a couple t shirts in the back seat of my car and drove like mad for the next 11 hours (stopped in lake louise to see the glacier). When i got home i dripped it for the next hour as the guy told me the water in calgary is really hard compared to ours here in vancouver. Dropped it in the tank and its loving it! Its in my 75 gallon quarantine tank waiting to go in the big 225 gallon. So i just thought i would share some pictures of it.

Sorry for the poor quality, all i have for pictures is my cell phone.


----------



## Master wilkins (Dec 10, 2012)

Ugh... Upside down... I hate that... Sorry again, i have no idea how to fix that from my phone and my computer just broke so i cant re upload them from there.


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Looks great!


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Congrats! They're great fish. If we hadn't been going to smaller community fish, I'd have kept mine, but they eat anything they can fit in their mouths (bye bye clown loaches...)


----------



## Master wilkins (Dec 10, 2012)

Thats what i hear, but i put it in thursday night and havent seen it eat anythig yet. Maybe its still early, but ive never had a fish wait so long after i bought it to eat before. Its super active and already has a great personality. I love how long the barbels are! Gives it such a cool look.


----------

